# Two Headed Tweetybonez Xmas Present



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay...I couldn't resist posting this...it is so beyond awesome. A wonderfully talented forum member, Bobzilla, made a very special Christmas gift for me. Try doing this with a Tweetybonez birdie. 








Robert had some help from Steve (Halstaff) making the eyes into LED's which is simply amazing. I can't imagine all the meticulous work that was involved...I mean..this stuff is TINY!!!

















More to come.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:So Robert took the Tweetybonez apart, I mean completely apart...concocted the bird into a two headed science experiment, then textured and painted it and he and Steve made the bird have glowing LED lights. I couldn't be more happy. It is definitely a one of a kind prop I will treasure forever.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:

















Robert also made a stand for Tweetle-dee-n-Tweetle-dum to stand on. It's really incredible....since there is no way I could even come close to making something unique for Robert, I sent him homemade baked goods for a gift. I think what he excels at in Halloween fabricating, he loses in the kitchen.:googly: Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Will work for food


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally awesome!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks again Steve for all your help on this!
Couldn't have pulled it off without you.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

My pleasure. It was a fun project!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Sooooo flippin kewl!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Totally cool!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

What a killer gift! It's nice to have mad monster makers for friends :lolkin:


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

P5 what a great gift! The synergy you have between you is wonderful to see. I hope to see more of it in the coming year(s).


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

How the heck did I miss this the first time around. It's an awesome prop - but an even more amazing gift! Love it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

nimblemonkey said:


> P5 what a great gift! The synergy you have between you is wonderful to see. I hope to see more of it in the coming year(s).


:jol:Thank you nimblemonkey....I think the relationship between Bob and I is totally synergistic.....he is the ying to my yang....I will never feel worthy of his time though...he is pretty fantastic.
Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe I should make a two-headed ying -yang?  :googly:


----------

